# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Çfarë i dallon Ubuntu server nga Ubuntu desktop?

## auLoN.

Çka dallon Ubuntu Desktop, nga Ubuntu Server, dhe qfare mundesi ka ky i dyti ?

----------


## E=mc²

Ka nje dallim te dukshem midis U. Server dhe U. Desktop. Versioni server te jep nje liste te gjate me servera per software, lidhur me zhvillimin e gjuheve dhe tools, networking apps, virtualization software, dhe te tjera qe zakonisht perdoren me apps. Keto nuk do ti gjesh asnjeher ne U. Desktop. Versioni desktop te jep shum mundesi per te instaluar per grafik nga GNOME, po problemi eshte qe me server mund te punosh me command line qe eshte dhe kryesorja qe ne kerkojme. Se fundi, Linux kernels perdoret ne cdo version Ubuntu ndryshojne ne menyra te rendesishme. Ubuntu server kernel eshte optimizuar per drejtimin e sherbimeve ne vend te aplikacioneve te desktop (per shembull, nga paaftesi ne zevendesim). Pervec kesaj, 32-bit versioni Ubuntu server mund te arij deri ne  64GB deri ne adresen e kujteses, ndersa versioni desktop 4GB do te merret vetem nga memoria e parazgjedhur. Dhe si u permend me lart, ne server ka qene kernel tweaked per te siguruar me gjere, dhe me shume te fuqishme, ne virtualizimin e suportit. Ne aspektin praktik kjo do te thot qe te maresh versionin server me qellim per te drejtuar ndonje server application. Kjo varet nga pesha qe do te ket serveri per te kryer, se cfare lloje arkitekture do te ket pc-ja qe keni ndermend te punoni, dhe pastaj punon me nje command line.

Shpresoj te kem qene i qarte. Nese te duhet dicka tjeter me thuaj.

----------


## auLoN.

Qfare mund te beje une me U Server ? Per qfare psh mund ta perdor ate server ?

Flm per pergjigjet.

----------


## E=mc²

Ubuntu Server nuk eshte ndryshe. Ai varet nga e njejta arkive e Ubuntu standard, por kjo karakteristik instalon nje sere default packages. Ne menyre te vecante, te perbere nga paketa te caktuar te Ubuntu Server. Instalimi nuk do te thote te instaloje gjera te tilla si grafike ose shume programe perdorues nga default. Por qe nga te gjitha pakot per Server vijne nga e njejta faqe zyrtare e Ubuntu, ju nuk mund te instaloni asnje nga ato programet qe pelqeni me vone. Ne teori, asgje nuk e ka te ndalur, ju mund ta transformoni nga nje Ubuntu Server te instaluar ne nje Ubuntu desktop instalimin apo anasjelltas (ne praktike, kjo eshte e nderlikuar, dhe nuk ta rekomandoj ta besh). Ju mund te shkoni edhe nga kandidimi te Kubuntu running Ubuntu Server. Me i rendesishem eshte dallimi ne nje vend non-preemptible server kernel te brendshme me nje kernel kohemates frekuenca prej 100 Hz ne vend te desktop default nga 1 kHz. Ideja eshte qe te ofroje disa ekstra performances dhe xhiro per aplikacione ne server. Pervec kesaj, server SMP kernel mbeshtet dhe baze NUMA. SMP, ose simetrik multiprocessing, eshte e kodit qe ju lejon te perdorin me shume se nje procesor tuaj ne server, dhe NUMA eshte nje kujtim i projektimit e perdorur ne disa sisteme multiprocessor qe mund te rritet ne menyre dramatike performanca multiprocessing.

Disa terma nuk di ti jap kuptimin ne Shqip, nese e njeh si sistem Ubuntu, besoj se ti kam shpjeguar ato qe kerkoje. Nese ke dicka qe nuk e kupton mund te me thuash serish.

----------


## auLoN.

pak a shum e kuptova flm per pergjigje, mendoja se mund te beja nje hapesire (hosting) me kapacitet te pc-s time, dhe pastaj ta lidhja me ndonje domein. Kush me thot a eshte e mundur te behet diqka e tille ?

----------


## auLoN.

a mundet te me ndihmoje dikush me kete pyetjen e fundit ?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ate mund ta desh me cdo lloj dektopi qofte kjo edhe windows xp por avantazhi qe te jep server version e ubuntut qe shume paketa per server si php e database e virtualizimi edhe serverat appache e httpd edhe ftpd etj instalohen e kompilohen bashke me kernel kur ti instalon pa patur nevoje ti instalosh keto me vone. Nuk jam I sigurt nese ubuntu server instalon gui edhe x server po debian server nuk instalon gui eshte bazuar ne comand line. Persa I perket hostimit ne pc tend personal ajo varet nga isp qe ti ke nese je ne shqiperi haroje mundesine e hostimit.

Ardi

----------


## auLoN.

> Ate mund ta desh me cdo lloj dektopi qofte kjo edhe windows xp por avantazhi qe te jep server version e ubuntut qe shume paketa per server si php e database e virtualizimi edhe serverat appache e httpd edhe ftpd etj instalohen e kompilohen bashke me kernel kur ti instalon pa patur nevoje ti instalosh keto me vone. Nuk jam I sigurt nese ubuntu server instalon gui edhe x server po debian server nuk instalon gui eshte bazuar ne comand line. Persa I perket hostimit ne pc tend personal ajo varet nga isp qe ti ke nese je ne shqiperi haroje mundesine e hostimit.
> 
> Ardi


Po ne Kosove  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Edhe ne kosove nuk ma mer mendja ajo qe ndikon keto zona eshte pa mundesia e pseudo isp te japin ip publike te vecante per cdo perdorues pra ip publike jote nuk eshte e vecante per ty por shume perdorues te tjere e perdorin te njejten ip publike ku te mohon ty te drejten per te perdorur port forwarding edhe port trigering ne drejtim te kompjuterit tend personal. Me detaje per kete kam postuar ne nje teme tjeter ne kete nenforum.

Ardi

----------

